# rock stands



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

well, ive been reading around, in order to get the detrius out from around my rocks, i decided to try some live rock stands, i cut them from pvc, stained them purple with pvc primer, and installed them yesterday. it got a little cloudy, but i think i might avoid a cycle, or at least not loose anyone, here are some before and after shots.

before 









about 1-2 hours after









a little after that.









this morning









some shots of the stands, so far they seem to work great, the poop is being pushed up front so i can vaccum it better










and 2 shots of my new friend hehe, i love him!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hmm, what does that do? Am little confused, first time ever seen something like that.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It lets you siphon up the detritus that ordinarily builds up under the rocks. By elevating the rocks, the detritus can either flow toward the filter or be easily removed manually.
We used to use little blocks of clear acrylic. It would be a lot less visible than purple pvc bits, and it looked like the rocks were floating an inch off of the bottom.
Of course, nowadays we have better ways of dealing with the problem, but this still works just fine. Nice job, Leveldrummer! Tank looks great.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

Mala said:


> Hmm, what does that do? Am little confused, first time ever seen something like that.


old salt has it, but you can also direct flow so that it actually travels under the rocks! there should be NO dead spots with the proper flow. right now everything is getting pushed to the front of my tank, looks much dirtier, but its much easier to syphon. i wish i had clear blocks of acrylic, but i got this design from somewhere, and its good enough, i stained them purple in the hopes it might blend with the coraline algae, guess it kinda makes it stand out worse, wouldnt be bad to leave them white, but with the black sand, i didnt want to.


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

Pretty cool idea, I hadn't seen it done before either. You should have painted the pvc black to match the substrate, but really it looks fine anyway. Eventually they will get encrusted by something or other so who cares!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

fishfingers said:


> Pretty cool idea, I hadn't seen it done before either. You should have painted the pvc black to match the substrate, but really it looks fine anyway. Eventually they will get encrusted by something or other so who cares!


i thought about that too, but would you really rish putting paint in your tank? i couldnt think of anything reef safe, except the primer.


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeah your right, though I am sure there would be some sort of paint somewhere that would be fine for fish tanks.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> Of course, nowadays we have better ways of dealing with the problem, but this still works just fine. Nice job, Leveldrummer! Tank looks great.



What do you use today that is a better way of dealing with this problem? Is that the acrylic block you are talking about above in your post? Thanks.


----------

